# Job Decisions???



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I work for a machine shop operating a HAAS CNC mill and also do all the alum welding that comes in the door. I done a bend test and and done a neon test on my welds. Thay got me AWS certified. And right before i got this job i put my application in at the local pipe welders union for an appretice ship job. They sent me a letter yesterday 4months after turning in the app. I have an interview with them Friday. When i filld out the app they told that after 5 to 6 years they will consiter me an journeyman welder. Whats ya'lls thoughts on what to do? Im thinking about taking the appertice job and quiting the machine shop. Which one do yall think would be more benificial in the long run? Im sure that i would be making more there then at the machine shop.

Also whats yall thoughts on working for a union? Ive never had any dealing with a union.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well be honest I always prefered working for small shops but I guess it all depends on the pay, benefits, and chances to better yourself

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i would go with the union you'll get better pay pension which not really very many jobs have that anymore the only trade offs are no paid holidays or vacation but pipefitters in decatur il where i live make 35.10 an hour and htat's not including they're benefits thats just the dollar amount they make of course you might take a pay cut at first since you'lll just be a first year app but in the end it'll be better in the long run in my opinion


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

you really need to consider wether you enjoy going to the same location every day and you are most likely in a controlled enviroment now . i know alot of guys that are pipe fitters and for the most part they enjoy ! pensions and benifits are a great thing to have . best of luck with your decision !!!


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Working outside doesnt bother me any at all. This is my second job to work indoors. I worked in the logging woods before i went to the machine shop. I feel like im getting ripped off making 10 an hour right now doing what Im doing. Ive done some pipe welding in high school. Im not the average dumb 20 year old. I can do my own mechanic work on just about anything with wheels or tracks, weld good, do machine work, carpentry work, and operate a water-jet. Ive been rebuilding motors for a few locals here latley for extra money. Im by far not money hunrgy. I usually charge $250 to pull, rebuild and reinstall a brute motor and 200 on honda motors.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

union a good way to go if they got lots of work


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

They are suposed to be in with the major oil and chemical companys around here.

What all do the Unions do for you?


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a good friend who is a 798 hand and he likes it.. hes in oregon right now... he works coast to coast.. from wat ive heard, have some money put up for a rainy day.. and i also like that they pay you wait time... but if you drag up on a job you lose your travel check


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

One thing about the unions is they look good with the $ and pension, but the problem is you are basically stuck working with your hands and getting beat up day in and day out, until you retire. Very few union guys become more than 'laborers'. 

My suggestion, stick with the job you have, keep up the side work, and go to school to get a 2 yr degree in construction or mech engineering. 

Working with your hands is fun, for now. However, in 15 years, you are gonna get tired of it, and what you enjoy doing now has simply become a hassle, and you dont want to turn wrenches and weld in your free time. 

My $.02


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

No Plugs said:


> One thing about the unions is they look good with the $ and pension, but the problem is you are basically stuck working with your hands and getting beat up day in and day out, until you retire. Very few union guys become more than 'laborers'.
> 
> My suggestion, stick with the job you have, keep up the side work, and go to school to get a 2 yr degree in construction or mech engineering.
> 
> ...


No plugs hit the nail on the head


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I have 2 year degree for IEM(mill right). I dont mind working long hours at all Ive worked 12 to 16 hour days since I was 16 either in the Logging woods, commercial fishing, or doing plant demo. Im just wanting to get a job where I can make good money and live a comfertable life. Ive tryed to get a maintaince job with in an hour to hour and half drive of where I live and they all want experience. Im mainly wanting to get away from were Im at now because I feel like im getting riped off at 10 and hour welding alum. Im thinkng that if I can save 1/4th of what I make a year I wont have to work till im 70.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

You don't mind working long hours now, you're 20. Wait til you are 30/40. Trust me, you won't want to be doing that anymore. 

Look into getting some sort of business or mgmt degree as well. You will be surprised as to what doors it opens up for you with your experience.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I might not like the long hour later on in life but it would be a great paying job to help support a family later on in life. 

Im done with school it took me 2 semesters to pass writting 2, comp 1, and I done comp 2 in one semester thanks to online classes.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well union pay is better but ur treated as a laborer. Small shops pay less but most treat u with respect and give bonuses from time to time

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I called to talk to the guy today about my Interview time and he was a total a$$ bout it. He told me that if I couldnt be there when thy said that it was my problem and not his that he dont have time to arrange a different time for the interview. So I told him to shove my app up his blow hole and that i would never apply with them again and that I would be talking to the board chairman about his attitude. It pd me off that he didnt have the common curticy to politely say it. Its like someone peed in this corn flakes this morning. And I got called to the office today for my 90 day evaluation and got a $3 an hour raise.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol yep that sounds like what my experiences with union jobs was

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------

